# OT: Official NCAA tourney chat thread!



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thought it would be fun to chat about the tourney...

Seems UW Mil. and Wichita States are serious threats to pull first round upsets.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Would Wichita State winning really be an upset? They are the higher seed.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

gambitnut said:


> Would Wichita State winning really be an upset? They are the higher seed.



o yeh ooops.. :clown: 

Pacific is holding tough to BC to..


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'd like to see BC lose... lots of people in the pools I'm in have BC going far, not me!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

May I talk about the women? Or is no one else following? I'm in the middle of writing a women's tourney preview. My final 4 predictions: Duke, Tennessee, Oklahoma, Maryland


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

crandc said:


> May I talk about the women? Or is no one else following? I'm in the middle of writing a women's tourney preview. My final 4 predictions: Duke, Tennessee, Oklahoma, Maryland


Of course...I am following both. Have a friend on the Stanford's women's team.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

crandc said:


> May I talk about the women? Or is no one else following? I'm in the middle of writing a women's tourney preview. My final 4 predictions: Duke, Tennessee, Oklahoma, Maryland


I'd rather watch Oprah. uke:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> May I talk about the women? Or is no one else following? I'm in the middle of writing a women's tourney preview. My final 4 predictions: Duke, Tennessee, Oklahoma, Maryland


I think women's basketball would be more popular if they played on a 9 ft hoop.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Who, SA?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

ARGGGG! I had Oklahoma in the Sweet 16!! Should have known better. Those Wisconsin-Mil or Wisconsin-GB teams always spoil the party.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

come on pac uwmil and wich


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

crandc said:


> Who, SA?


Jillian Harmon...old family friends. They live in Lake Oswego I think.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Pacific has caught up to BC.. :banana:

Sucks that game is blacked out in the net stream...I can't watch on TV at work. :curse:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i love how many people had seton hall winning and killing W state lol


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HUH? From what I've heard from the experts, that game was a toss up. I picked Wichita.

PACIFIC and BC - OVERTIME!!!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BC and Pacific go to double OT tied at 74...damn I wish I could watch this. :curse:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Double Overtime...

All my picks are good so far, I just need BC to hang on....


Fran Fraschilla had BC winning the final four...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

I think Pacific just ran out of gas...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

boo pacific coach was stupid to foul them with 4 to go and a 2 point lead dumb dumb dumb


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Undefeated thus far - now if Winthrop can knock of the Vols like I predicted this will be a very good day for my bracket!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Upset special possibly...Winthrop hanging tough with Tennessee, but I think the Vols will pull it out...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Nevada and Marquette both making comebacks from being down double digits...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Incredible shot in the Tennese game with .4 seconds left.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> Incredible shot in the Tennese game with .4 seconds left.


beat me to it..agreed pretty great ending!


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Montana is screwing up my perfect run. so is 'bama.

It was pretty cool to see #1 by my espn bracket earlier, tied with a million other people.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

Marquette's got it real close with 2 min left


----------



## J_Bird (Mar 18, 2005)

****. That Nevada loss is gonna sting.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Go Iona!!!!

Here's hoping for an upset. Nothing like a good upset...


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

When do the zags play or did they already.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

southern beat Puke please!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> When do the zags play or did they already.


They're on right now...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Some great games today! Tennessee should have ****ing lost. No wonder people said they weren't deserving of a #2 seed. Wichita State will destroy them in the 2nd round.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> They're on right now...


Uh oh Zags fan, Xavier is leading 28-23. I'm following the game on the interner, why is Morrison on the bench? Oh well, maybe Gonzaga was overrated playing in a weak conference?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

insulin shot and its 33 to 31


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> They're on right now...


Danm I got them going to the 8 they better pick this **** up a notch or two..sloppy first half. :curse:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan is periously close to jumping off the ledge


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm not too worried they always play to their competition....It even happened against UCONN earlier this year when they lost by 2 at the buzzer....

Morrison will catch fire here in the second half to seal the deal....

BTW, John Nash is in Salt Lake City watching the game, they showed a picture of the crowd and I saw him standing up among a bunch of other people right past press row...


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm not too worried they always play to their competition....It even happened against UCONN earlier this year when they lost by 2 at the buzzer....
> 
> Morrison will catch fire here in the second half to seal the deal....
> 
> BTW, John Nash is in Salt Lake City watching the game, they showed a picture of the crowd and I saw him standing up among a bunch of other people right past press row...


Getting a little worried now?..I sure am.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm not too worried they always play to their competition....It even happened against UCONN earlier this year when they lost by 2 at the buzzer....
> 
> Morrison will catch fire here in the second half to seal the deal....
> 
> BTW, John Nash is in Salt Lake City watching the game, they showed a picture of the crowd and I saw him standing up among a bunch of other people right past press row...


Not looking zagsfan20. Their down by 9, 53-44. I'm starting to think, if Morrison can't beat #14 Xavier, is he even going to be any good in the NBA?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Getting a little worried now?..I sure am.


nope, if were down 9 with 5:00 to go then I'll be worried....

There's been some horrible ticky tack calls and then Raivio gets plowed and they don't even blow a whistle....*****y officiating...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> nope, if were down 9 with 5:00 to go then I'll be worried....
> 
> There's been some horrible ticky tack calls and then Raivio gets plowed and they don't even blow a whistle....*****y officiating...


The sign of desperation, blaming the refs......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

me thinks, if GW doesn't win this game, Adam Morrison will stay for another year.

stupid CBS.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Can Adam Morrison pull it out?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

71 69 xavier 147 morrison just hit a 3 72 71 zags 136


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I told you folks to simma' down....simma' down....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I told you folks to simma' down....simma' down....


that 3 was a dagger.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Shouldn't have doubted you Zags..big win for your team. :clap:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

zags win!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I think Adam Morrison locked himself to the #1 with tonight's performance. And since Chicago got NY's # 1 pick, it looks like Morrison can pack his bags for Chicago!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Shouldn't have doubted you Zags..big win for your team. :clap:


i was even starting to doubt my zags for a few minutes there.Good win but boy that was a nail biter.Do we know who we are playing yet?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I think Adam Morrison locked himself to the #1 with tonight's performance. And since Chicago got NY's # 1 pick, it looks like Morrison can pack his bags for Chicago!


troll.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice being able to finally see Morrison play. Pretty good passer.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> i was even starting to doubt my zags for a few minutes there.Good win but boy that was a nail biter.Do we know who we are playing yet?


either Indiana or San Diego St.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

What was up with Morrison yelling like a total idiot and pounding the ball into his head?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I think Adam Morrison locked himself to the #1 with tonight's performance. And since Chicago got NY's # 1 pick, it looks like Morrison can pack his bags for Chicago!


quit baiting people.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> What was up with Morrison yelling like a total idiot and pounding the ball into his head?



Expressing his emotions is my guess. :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Morrison was intense at the end of that game.

That said, I think he'll have to repeat that performance against UCLA (if they make it to the Sweet 16) or another bigtime school before his draft stock rises enough to make him a #1 pick. We'll see, though.

That's the great thing about this tournament. Guys like Alridge, Reddick, Williams and Morrison can really solidify themselves and make a case for why they're the #1 pick. Every year, at least one or two guys steps up and leads his team deep into the tourney; it'll be interesting to see how everything plays out.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hap said:


> quit baiting people.


I wasn't baiting, I just looked on NBADRAft.net and they hace Chicago as the #1 pick.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

wastro said:


> Morrison was intense at the end of that game.
> 
> That said, I think he'll have to repeat that performance against UCLA (if they make it to the Sweet 16) or another bigtime school before his draft stock rises enough to make him a #1 pick. We'll see, though.
> 
> That's the great thing about this tournament. Guys like Alridge, Reddick, Williams and Morrison can really solidify themselves and make a case for why they're the #1 pick. Every year, at least one or two guys steps up and leads his team deep into the tourney; it'll be interesting to see how everything plays out.


Dwayne Wade. Without the NCAA Final Four, would Wade even have been drafted in the lottery? I never heard of Wade before he made it to the Final Four.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I wasn't baiting, I just looked on NBADRAft.net and they hace Chicago as the #1 pick.


Yes u were and chicago is gonna take a big man most likely.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I wasn't baiting, I just looked on NBADRAft.net and they hace Chicago as the #1 pick.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?&f=29


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Yes u were and chicago is gonna take a big man most likely.


I think once the NBA Draft comes, Morrison will have all the scouts buzzing. I think he is just a can't miss prospect like Lebron James. No way nobody takes him number 1 if they have the first pick. He's that good.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Zags20.We have played sandiego state before havent we and we kinda know their plays?I think indiana will get upset.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

solid were you just busting on morrision and the zags when they were down 9? you are tiring why arent you worishipin gthe pistons?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> solid were you just busting on morrision and the zags when they were down 9? you are tiring why arent you worishiping the pistons?


thats right isint it.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Utherhimo said:


> solid were you just busting on morrision and the zags when they were down 9? you are tiring why arent you worishipin gthe pistons?



If the Zags lost the game, I think he would have fell out of the Top 5. But he brought Gonzaga back for the win and THAT SHOWED ME ALOT.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> If the Zags lost the game, I think he would have fell out of the Top 5. But he brought Gonzaga back for the win and THAT SHOWED ME ALOT.


well heaven forbid.....I can sleep a lot better now knowing that you were impressed...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

A little off topic from Gonzaga and Adam Morrison... but Dick Enberg probably is, if not, the best play by play guy ever. I could listen to that guy all day doing basketball games, or whatever sport he's covering. He could make tennis interesting, too.
CBS, overall, does a good job hiring their play by play guys.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

lol yeah right 

it was the first round big deal! you over blow everything you would be spewing some other stuff if they had lost! are you tired of pulling out splinters yet? cus you sure love to jump that fence over and over and over and over.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jerry M and the orangemen just got crushed lol!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

alext42083 said:


> He could make tennis interesting, too.


tennis is interesting if anna kourakova(Sp) or mara sharapova both of them are hot and i only watch tennis when one of them are playing.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Zidane said:


> tennis is interesting if anna kourakova(Sp) or mara sharapova both of them are hot and i only watch tennis when one of them are playing.


I don't even understand your grammar... But anyway, it doesn't matter if it's Anna or Maria, Enberg's the best. He can announce anything.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

13-3 today, pretty good, and all the games i lost, i had that team losing in the next round anyways.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

12-4, with only one of those four teams advancing to the Sweet 16 (and here I thought all that momentum Syracuse had built would carry over!).

There are about 7 of the 16 games I'm really nervous about tomorrow, though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> 12-4, with only one of those four teams advancing to the Sweet 16 (and here I thought all that momentum Syracuse had built would carry over!).
> 
> There are about 7 of the 16 games I'm really nervous about tomorrow, though.


Me and you are tied for 1st place in our bracket then...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Me and you are tied for 1st place in our bracket then...


Actually I neglected the BBB.net Yahoo bracket after making my initial picks and made all my modifications to the ESPN bracket at work ... I just checked, and when I first made my picks in Yahoo, I had Syracuse going to the Final Four. :curse:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Go Zags!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Who's ready for another day of March Madness!? I know I am! Here's to another day of exciting games!

:banana:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

you should have never picked the orangecrushed lol


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I've obviously spent too much cybertime with Hap. I got home at 6 and was switching between baseball & NCAA. When Morrison hit the 3 to give Zag the lead I started jumping up & down. I have no ties to Gonzaga, no reason to care about them at all, don't watch mens' colllege BB... Hap, it is all your fault, it's contagious!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

WOOT...Ark. vs. Bucknell is on...let the second day of Madness begin!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> I've obviously spent too much cybertime with Hap. I got home at 6 and was switching between baseball & NCAA. When Morrison hit the 3 to give Zag the lead I started jumping up & down. I have no ties to Gonzaga, no reason to care about them at all, don't watch mens' colllege BB... Hap, it is all your fault, it's contagious!


me? Its zagsfan who's the huge morrison/gonzaga nut. I like him, but Im not sure it's me who is to blame here.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

For those of you with Comcast... check out channel 306. There is more CBS NCAA coverage on that channel.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hap said:


> me? Its zagsfan who's the huge morrison/gonzaga nut. I like him, but Im not sure it's me who is to blame here.


all blame eventually lead to you hap..

sometimes they say a pictures is worth a thousand words...

BLAME --------> HAP :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i told her to watch morrison lets go bucknell and davision


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I just check my chart (which is just my own personal chart, so I have no way of proving this) and I only lost 3 games last night.

and they were Nevada/Montana, Oklahoma/Wis-Milwaukee and Wichita/Seton Hall

Not bad, imho. For someone who basically knows bupkiss about college ball.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow..it's still early but I can't believe AZ is putting the hurt to Wisconsin so badly. All my buddies from Madison must be pissed! 

I had pegged this as one of the best 1st round matchups.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow UConn off to a slow start...3 points in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Cinderella is here evrybody. Albany is just about putting the finishing touches on a huge upset over #1 UCONN. Albany up 50-38!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Cinderella is here evrybody. Albany is just about putting the finishing touches on a huge upset over #1 UCONN. Albany up 50-38!


Cinderella certainly isn't here...go check the Piston's forum!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Cinderella certainly isn't here...go check the Piston's forum!


I just posted that Albany had a big lead and was going to be a cinderella team. UCONN finally showed up. No offense dude.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well, I went 10-6 yesterday, so Im 23-9 so far.

I did better last night than I thought I would though.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Huskies over illini 67 64 thats good i like the huskies.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Zidane said:


> Huskies over illini 67 64 thats good i like the huskies.


I had Illinois pulling it out. Can't help my anti-UW bias, even in the tourney. Damn Huskies .... :curse:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I gotta root for the nw teams im a homer.Brandon roy is on my list of favorite players in college adam morrison is my favorite.Im gonna go watch the zags game.Im 20-9 so far in my bracket.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Adam Morrison looks like **** tonight.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> I gotta root for the nw teams im a homer.Brandon roy is on my list of favorite players in college adam morrison is my favorite.Im gonna go watch the zags game.Im 20-9 so far in my bracket.


Did you forget to pick some games or what? Currently, there are 37 games that have been completed.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Well at least we won't hear Solidguy3 come in here and go nuts about Morrison tonight.

Good win by the Bulldogs.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Adam Morrison looks like **** tonight.


1 game and they still won.....

grasp at some more straws to try and demean Morrisons game...In one of his worst games of the year he only scores 12....

Rudy Gay's horrible game yesterday wasn't a big shocker...


The W is all that counts..


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

UCLA vs. Gonzaga

My prediction is 69-66, UCLA wins by 3.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

anybody ever seen Happy Gilmore?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thats jaws from bond


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

New York Times-



> SPOKANE, Wash., March 20 — Looking groggy and wearing a crooked Boston Red Sox hat, Gonzaga forward Adam Morrison missed practice Monday with flulike symptoms.
> 
> Morrison struggled as the Bulldogs, seeded third, defeated sixth-seeded Indiana, 90-80, in the second round of the N.C.A.A. tournament Saturday in Salt Lake City.
> 
> ...


p practice Monday.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well jeesh, if he's a diabetic and gets sick, he's not worth a 2nd round pick!!!!!!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

LSU up by 4 over Duke at the half.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> LSU up by 4 over Duke at the half.


Won't last IMO...LSU does look impressive though.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

AARGGHH!! The Duke / LSU is blacked out on the Net...damnit it all!! :curse:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

sa1177 said:


> Won't last IMO...LSU does look impressive though.


Ok I stand corrected....wonder how many peoples brackets are totally screwed now?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Mine is, but it was screwed already. Duke is my first Final Four team to get knocked out.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow. Redick choked, and Tyrus Thomas came up big with clutch free throw shooting, a breakaway dunk and a huge stuff. Also Glen Davis came up huge. Two outstanding offensive rebounds, where Sheldon Williams just looked dead. Clutch free throw shooting by Davis too.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sa1177 said:


> Ok I stand corrected....wonder how many peoples brackets are totally screwed now?


I had Ohio State going to the final four, so they screwed me, but I actually had LSU beating Duke with UConn winning it all.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Zagsfan is going to be crying here in about 2 hours. UCLA will roll Gonzaga, by at least 15.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Zagsfan is going to be crying here in about 2 hours. UCLA will roll Gonzaga, by at least 15.


Come again?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i picked lsu over duke...yahoo!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*dancing* i hate duke and jj is the most overrated player in the ncaa!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Wow. What an incredible choking job by Gonzaga.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i knew lsu would win because of big baby davis


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Come again?


d'oh


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

please don't bait other posters


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm more pissed that UCLA won than Gonzaga lost.

but than again, I'm not a huge fan of Gonzaga to the point where I'm terribly dissapointed.

Congrats to UCLA for pulling a big victory out of the jaws of defeat.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Sorry, zagsfan. That was a brutal, brutal finish.

As a longtime Blazers, Stanford, and Newcastle UFC fan, I definitely feel that pain.

As we used to say in the 6th Man Club... F-U-C-L-A

Stepping Razor


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

UCLA all the way. from 17 down to the win. The refs even help the Zags out with that call against Collison. He was most definatly in the act of shooting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

half of spokane is lining up to jump off of the maple street bridge..and the other half is lining up to jump off of the monroe street bridge.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> half of spokane is lining up to jump off of the maple street bridge..and the other half is lining up to jump off of the monroe street bridge.


Wow. Each of those bridges can hold 30 people at a time?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Wow. Each of those bridges can hold 30 people at a time?
> 
> Ed O.


well, for about 3-4 years (I think) they did close down and repair the maple street bridge so it could hold more than 20...it might be pushing it tho.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its been a tought night for me, but nothing I'm not used to...

My teams never win it all, its just the way it goes...

I'm proud of my boys Morrison, Batista, Raivio and the whole gang...A great season, many memories that I'll cherish...

I might be a little annoying with all my Gonzaga/Morrison chatter, but its just me, I'm a diehard through and through...I eat, sleep and breathe Gonzaga basketball...

So have your fun gloating about how were not that good and Morrison is overrated yada yada....

Life goes on though and Gonzaga isn't going anywhere...We have our best recruiting class yet coming in and some solid transfers, including a McDonalds All-American...

So now that Gonzaga's seasons over and the Blazers are dueling for lottery balls...I'm hoping my Cards can win the World Series (probably not, but thats just part of being a fan I guess)...


Now here's to drafting Morrison and one day reliving Rip City... :cheers:


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its been a tought night for me, but nothing I'm not used to...
> 
> My teams never win it all, its just the way it goes...
> 
> ...



Oh gawd..you're a Cards fan? I was going to say sorry about the Zags losing, irregardless of your neverending Morrison banter, but being a Cubs fan I'll just say that I hope your misery cotinues well into the fall.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

One guy that I really like? Luc Richard Mbah a Moute. I'd read that he was like Ron Artest "without the crazy"... and he looks like he's going to be a heck of a player. Long, defensively capable and seemingly with good offensive tools.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Another thought on the UCLA win: I couldn't believe the calls the Zags were getting, but I was even more surprised at how vocal the announcers were about it.

Then the Bruins seemed to get away with some slapping and grabbing the last couple of possessions... not the best refereeing in the history of the world.

Ed O.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

UCLA is about to regain the prominence that they once had and never should have lost. Howland's got a young team in the elite eight and is reestablishing the recruiting dominance that UCLA was known for.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Come again?


I turned the game off, thinking the Zags had it wrapped up and was prepared to log in this morning and say "Looks like Zagfan cried tears of JOY". WOW, I cant believe UCLA came back and won. I'm pissed I turned it off and missed one of the best games in NCAA tourney history.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea what was totally insane was the Texas vs WVU events that were parelleling it the whole time..they were going back and forth from game to game with huge plays being made one right after another...props to CBS for the excellent tourney coverage...the last 10 seconds of the Texas game was incredible, and then the Gonzaga finish right next to it made the best 10 minutes of basketball coverage I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

hasoos said:


> Yea what was totally insane was the Texas vs WVU events that were parelleling it the whole time..they were going back and forth from game to game with huge plays being made one right after another...props to CBS for the excellent tourney coverage...the last 10 seconds of the Texas game was incredible, and then the Gonzaga finish right next to it made the best 10 minutes of basketball coverage I have seen in a long time.


I watched the game in HDTV, which rocked, but the HDTV broadcast doesn't switch the same way that normal broadcast does. Which is weird. They ran a ticker at the beginning of the game letting me know that if I wanted to watch cutaways I'd have to watch the normal broadcast.

So I missed the Texas ending. But the HD signal was probably worth it, in spite of the fact that it confuses me why cutaways aren't available in the HD broadcast.

Ed O.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> I watched the game in HDTV, which rocked, but the HDTV broadcast doesn't switch the same way that normal broadcast does. Which is weird. They ran a ticker at the beginning of the game letting me know that if I wanted to watch cutaways I'd have to watch the normal broadcast.
> 
> So I missed the Texas ending. But the HD signal was probably worth it, in spite of the fact that it confuses me why *cutaways aren't available in the HD broadcast*.
> 
> Ed O.


Had the same problem...I assume it's because the Texas game wasn't broadcast in HD to the West coast maybe?? Or maybe not at all...


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Meanwhile on the women's side, I thought North Carolina/Purdue had a wild finish, but Georgia/UConn was even wilder. UConn led most of the 2nd half. Georgia tied several times but could not pull ahead until 1 minute left, when they took a one point lead. But Ann Strother hit a 3 for UConn with 40 seconds left to give them a 2 pt lead. Then Cori Chambers hit a 3 for Georgia with 20 seconds left to give them the lead. On the next possession Georgia played defense for all it was worth, busted the set play, forcing Barbara Turner, a 27 % 3 point shooter, to take an off balance 3 with a defender all but crammed down her throat and it hit, with 1.6 seconds left, to give UConn the lead. Tasha Humphreys threw a 3/4 court desperation heave at the buzzer that hit the rim, bounced, then rolled out. So close. So far.

En route to their Sweet 16 game, a pick up truck in front of the Stanford team bus on the highway hit a little boy, and didn't stop. The bus driver went after the pick up, hoping to get a license plate #. He was joined by a police officer and the hit and run driver was apprehended and arrested. The boy was taken to the hospital where he was pronounced to be in satisfactory condition. Coach Tara VanDerveer, who had arrived early to watch LSU/DePaul, was concerned when her team's bus did not arrive on time. When it did arrive, her players were upset, some in tears. Most affected was Candice Wiggins; as a young child, Wiggins nearly died when she was struck by and pinned under a car. The players called a hasty team meeting to assure themselves they could focus on the game, and they upset Oklahoma.

ESPN ran a story on UConn's Charde Houston, who is from San Diego. During her hs career her mother never came to her games because she was homeless and ashamed, afraid her daughter would be embarrassed if her schoolmates learned the family was homeless. A divorced mother of 3, she worked 2 low paying jobs to support her family, but was injured in an accident. With massive medical bills and no health insurance, unable to work, she lost her modest but pleasant house and all the family possessions. Her older children lived with various friends, moving around, while their mother and her 5 year old lived in a beat up old car. Church members brought them food and occasionally paid for a hotel room so they could wash themselves & their few clothes. Her senior year, Charde's mother was able to work again and rent an apartment, really too small for a family of 4, but they were at least together again. Didn't we have a discussion about homelessness here?

Finally, Stanford Coach VanDerveer earlier in the year benched center Brooke Smith, who was averaging nearly 17 points and 7+ rebounds, because she was "soft" and lacking in leadership. She said Smith was holding herself back. She was not physical enough, whined too much at referees, lacked aggressiveness and was not playing with passion. Sound painfully familiar? I wish VanDerveer could bottle what she said and sell it, since it worked. Since the benching, Smith has averaged 24 points, 9 rebounds and stopped whining. She has agreed that her coach was right and that she needed to learn to be tough.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well ucla and florida will be playing for the title 

does noah game remind you of a little like AK47? Tall, long and lean

I wouldnt mind a player like that on my team!


----------

